# #1 For Livingston?



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I just wanted the clipper fans perspective on a trade that would involve the #1 pick and Shaun Livingston..

How would a trade like this sound?

#1 pick, Morris Peterson, Matt Bonner
FOR
Shaun Livingston, Corey Maggette, Zeljko Rebraca, Quinton Ross

Why the Raptors do it: We need a point guard with the future departure of Mike James. Shaun Livingston gives us that pure point guard that we all know Colangelo wants. Maggette gives us a solid wingman that provides aggressiveness and toughness. Quinton Ross gives us another wing defender.

Why the Clippers do it: You receive the #1 pick which gives you a lot of options. Morris Peterson is an underrated player at a nice salary who is better all around than Corey. Matt Bonner is a nice shooter off the bench to have. But one of the main reasons for this trade is to free up cap room to sign Cassell, and Kaman in the future.

Don't try and tell me this is a biased trade from a Raptor fan. Because you receive the best player in the deal and the #1 pick. It's as fair as I could make it.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

vigilante said:


> I just wanted the clipper fans perspective on a trade that would involve the #1 pick and Shaun Livingston..
> 
> How would a trade like this sound?
> 
> ...


not only is this a biased deal, this is the ****tiest deal i've ever seen in my life. obviously you've never seen a single clipper game in your life and/or you dont kno jack about basketball because 1) this is one of the worst draft classes in a while, 2) shaun liv himself is a greater prospect than the #1 pick from this year, 3) maggette, ross, AND rebraca for matt bonner and peterson? LOL enough said. 

if you hadnt known, we clipper fans are already torn into triggering a deal with boston for liv, maggette for pierce. if we dont even want to package liv for pierce, why the hell would we do it for those garbage players and garbage draft picks? we dont even have to talk about maggette. pardon my derisive tone but this is a pretty insulting deal. not really well thought out


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> not only is this a biased deal, this is the ****tiest deal i've ever seen in my life. obviously you've never seen a single clipper game in your life and/or you dont kno jack about basketball because 1) this is one of the worst draft classes in a while


Weak draft class compared to recent ones, yes. It is weak compared to others because there is no clearcut #1 pick and their is a lack of depth - this hardly effects the top picks.



> 2) shaun liv himself is a greater prospect than the #1 pick from this year


Your opinion. I highly doubt Shaun would be the consensus #1 this year. You have three big men in Aldridge, Bargnani, and Thomas who are athletic, versatile, and have A LOT of potential. Best point guard _prospect_ in the draft? Probably.



> 3) maggette, ross, AND rebraca for matt bonner and peterson? LOL enough said.


Nice, thought out explanation. 

Again, Peterson is a better player than Maggette (coming from a guy who doesn't like Mo-Pete, and likes Corey). Rebraca is thrown in to save the Clippers money, and frankly - he isn't good at all. 

Actually, the deal makes more sense if you take out Ross and Bonner, because it saves the Clips more money - which is a big part of this deal.

And let me say that was one of the most ignorant posts I have ever read. I shouldn't even had replied to that trash.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

well if his post was ignorant, unintelligent, and had increibly biased statements,then describe your post!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

There's nothing moronic about his response.

In fact, your question makes no basketball sense at all. It is so far off that *I* believe you posed it just to start something. If you know enough to WANT Shaun, then you KNOW your trade offer is nonsense and No one would entertain it.

Sorry ...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> well if his post was ignorant, unintelligent, and had increibly biased statements,then describe your post!


leaps and bounds smarter than the crap you spew out:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=276970


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> leaps and bounds smarter than the crap you spew out:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=276970



Everythin he says I agree with him cuz his user name "Clips r teh wieners.
Also rep power for protectin the clips!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

vigilante said:


> I just wanted the clipper fans perspective on a trade that would involve the #1 pick and Shaun Livingston..
> 
> How would a trade like this sound?
> 
> ...



Sorry it does look like a bias trade. No way Peterson is a better player than Maggette. He hasn't had one good season close to what Maggette has had. A deal that was #1 + Petterson for Maggette and Livingston is not smart for the Clippers. The Clippers won't trade Livingston, unless something big happens. Livingston is the future PG. If the Clippers trade him, who will back up Cassell? (if he returns, if he doesn't it would be even more foolish to trade Livingston) Also why would the Clippers want the #1? The best players in the draft are big men. Clippers are set at PF and C. Isn't that why the Raptors are shopping the #1? Because they don't need a big nor do the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

That really is a terrible deal. Only way that livingston and maggette are combined together on a deal is if its for iverson, Tmac, Pierce, etc. etc. In other words, a superstar. Its very doubtful that any of the top 5 of this draft will even been an all star anytime in the next few years, let alone superstar. 

Mo Peterson better than maggette. IT depends. Does he score as much as maggette ? Per game the answer is no. But if you look at his point total, he is "better" than maggette inasmuch as look at him the last 4 years, hes like cal ripken, while maggette misses average of 20+ a year. But then again, peterson will be an expiring contract next year if im not mistaken, so that brings up more questions. One, is that good for the clippers since they have more for kaman? And then more for livingston the following year? (no way would livingston ever be traded in a deal like this)

The only way you will ever see a deal like that happen is if it was the 07 draft, and oden was involved.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

vigilante said:


> I just wanted the clipper fans perspective on a trade that would involve the #1 pick and Shaun Livingston..
> 
> How would a trade like this sound?
> 
> ...



Of course the deal makes sense for the Raptors...but for the Clippers? Heck no.

Why would the Clippers lose Livingston and Ross and swap Maggette for Peterson to get Aldridge, Thomas or Morrison? They already have Brand and Kaman, and the chances of Morrison being better than Maggette aren't that great.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> That really is a terrible deal. Only way that livingston and maggette are combined together on a deal is if its for iverson, Tmac, Pierce, etc. etc. In other words, a superstar. Its very doubtful that any of the top 5 of this draft will even been an all star anytime in the next few years, let alone superstar.
> 
> Mo Peterson better than maggette. IT depends. Does he score as much as maggette ? Per game the answer is no. But if you look at his point total, he is "better" than maggette inasmuch as look at him the last 4 years, hes like cal ripken, while maggette misses average of 20+ a year. But then again, peterson will be an expiring contract next year if im not mistaken, so that brings up more questions. One, is that good for the clippers since they have more for kaman? And then more for livingston the following year? (no way would livingston ever be traded in a deal like this)
> 
> The only way you will ever see a deal like that happen is if it was the 07 draft, and oden was involved.


IMO, it is obvious that Maggette is better than Peterson. However, I think we should look at it from the Clippers' perspective.

Peterson only really has an advantage over Maggette in shooting. However, with Radmanovic, Mobley and Cassell, the Clippers aren't desperate for shooters. The aggressiveness in getting to the FT line SOOO MUCH and the defense of Maggette makes him much more valuable than Peterson could ever be.

The Clippers should only deal Maggette if they can package him with another player for a star.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Good try Raptor boy..That is the worst trade Ive ever seen on this board. Im surprised you didnt want EB as part of the trade. Mo-Pete is not even close to Maggs. Like someone said earlier we could have had Pierce for Livy and Mags. Do you realize Livy's potential? If not the 1st pick in the draft Livy would have easily been in the top 5. Have you checked out the best point guards in this draft? Marcus Williams and Rajon Rondo are not even close to Livy. Good try. Next time try not to bend us over when you propose a trade. Another idea get NBA League Pass so you can actually watch some Clip games.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Weak draft class compared to recent ones, yes. It is weak compared to others because there is no clearcut #1 pick and their is a lack of depth - this hardly effects the top picks.
> 
> 
> Your opinion. I highly doubt Shaun would be the consensus #1 this year. You have three big men in Aldridge, Bargnani, and Thomas who are athletic, versatile, and have A LOT of potential. Best point guard _prospect_ in the draft? Probably.
> ...


o really? 

again i stand by my claim that you just pulled this proposal out of your *** because you knew taht this years best prospects are big men, and the clips would never deal livingston, their future PG, for a future big.

peterson is more durable than maggette, but that's about it. better shooting, sure why not. that doesnt mean anything cuz maggette's the better offensive player anyways. heck, he might be more productive than mo pete even when he comes off the bench. 

and rebraca and ross as throw-ins so we can be persuaded to take mo pete and bonner? WHOOPEE. bonner is as one dimensional as they come, and he isnt even consistent with the only thing he's good at. he's a crap version of radmanovic, emphasizing the crap.

and calling my post ignorant trash? YOU WOULD THINK a rap fan would have time to watch other teams succeed in the postseason, and in this case, have some knowledge on the value of liv and maggette. but no, not vigilante. this guy is something special.

o and by the way, i read one of the threads on the raps board regarding liv. why did u not propose the first deal of liv + maggette for 1st, charlie v, and mike james? that would have been less laughable and insulting to the players, to the fans.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a counter proposal:

Rebraca for Bosh....How bout that one :biggrin:


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

In an online world of ridiculous trade proposals, this has to be one of the ten most asinine.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

damn, that's a crappy trade for the clips... 

unbiased? come on, give us a break...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Terrible trade for the Clips.

1) They aren't trading Shaun. He is their future, and it makes no sense to get rid of Shaun just to start developing another PG. Shaun has gained playoff experience, plus has worked behind Sam Cassell. You get a new guy, then you must go through that process all over again. That doesn't make sense. They would almost have to draft a PG, since this trade would leave them only an old Sam Cassell (I think he'll stick around) at the PG position. I don't see any PG's in this year's draft that will be much beyond Livingston when it's all said and done, but that's all speculation.

2) Q Ross is a great roleplayer/defender for them. He guards the 1-3 well. You've replaced him with...nothing in this trade.

3) My thoughts on Maggette and Mo Pete. I think they believe they can get more for him than that. They didn't turn down an Artest/Maggs trade to take up a MoPete/Maggs trade. I like Petersen as a player though, and think he'd be a great addition for the Clips. He's better defensively, and he'd be more willing to play a role than Corey (wants to be a star). He hasn't missed a single game in the last four years, which Clips fans would definitely appreciate after seeing Maggette miss 125 games in the last six years (average of 20.8 per year). Maggette only makes $6-8 mil per year through the life of his contract, so he too has a relatively nice contract. I don't think this part of the trade is as horrible as some may think, since it allows the team to further build around Elton Brand by adding a shooter to punish the doubles.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

how bout this lol

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3630528#post3630528&conly=


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

i think a decent trade would look like


Shaun Livingston
Correy Magette
Q.Ross
for
#1 Pick
Charlie Villanueva

(toronto is under cap- cv3 isgonna be better than magette, l.a wants to move magette anyway? )


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I have a counter proposal:
> 
> Rebraca for Bosh....How bout that one :biggrin:


 I have another one:

Rebraca, Walter McCarty, Vin Baker

For

Chris Bosh, Charlie Villanueva

Raps save tons of money and bring in tons of veteran experience.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

oh brother, guys, granted, livingston's value went down a little bit this year, but if the clippers turned down a maggette/livingston deal for pierce, what makes you think they would do it for Villanueva and a pick that gets them a project? Let alone trading away our best defender who is paid almost nothing. Maggette just might be dumped, you never know, but no way is livingston included in a deal that doesnt have a superstar coming back. Thats what most signs are pointing to, and even some people here think that the clippers STILL wouldnt part with livingston even if it WAS a superstar.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I believe the only players they would trade Shaun for are Wade and Lebron. They want to keep Shaun around and hope he develope's into a great player and they arent gonna give up on that unless they get someone who is a great player and young.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> I believe the only players they would trade Shaun for are Wade and Lebron. They want to keep Shaun around and hope he develope's into a great player and they arent gonna give up on that unless they get someone who is a great player and young.


Haha, ok, we'll you've got the right idea, but taken it a little too far. Wade and Lebron are not going anywhere in a trade. The only remote possibility is if they refuse to sign an extension. There are probably a good 10-15 guys you'd let Livingston go for.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I know they could never get them for Livingston. But those are the only players I would trade him for right now, the Clippers need to keep their youth together that is very important so In a couple years they dont need to rebuild.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think Ross will be traded any time soon either. Only if something big happens. Ross, Kaman, Brand, and Livingston seem like untouchables.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

OP is either a little crazy or biased to think that clips would actually make that dumb of a trade. they would never do it. hell, even isiah thomas wouldn't pull a trade like this off.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

isiah might... you never know with that idiot.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> isiah might... you never know with that idiot.


Very true. I wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That's a horrible trade for Los Angeles. :laugh:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

vigilante said:


> Don't try and tell me this is a biased trade from a Raptor fan. Because you receive the best player in the deal and the #1 pick. It's as fair as I could make it.


 :rotf:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

This trade is good example what too much free time can do to biased fan :biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

offering the clippers 2 lays potato chips (one original flavor, the other barbecue), 2 years of free meals at sizzlers, and maybe $20 (only maybe) in the distant future for those guys is the only way you could offer the clippers a worse, and more 'bias' deal.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

can't come down on him too hard though. i proposed a trade idea a while back that may have seemed a little biased.

maggette+1st round pick for josh smith. or maggette+mobley=josh smith.

basically i wanted to get josh smith for maggette. which i think is more fair than the trade proposed by the poster.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't think there is a more overrated prospect than Shaun Livingston on these boards. 

You may think the trade is unfair, but to say "this is the most ridiculous trade proposal i have ever seen" and such is actually insane. Shaun Livingston has proven NEXT TO NOTHING in this league - and to say that the #1 pick a wonderful role player like Morris Peterson isn't even close to being worth Shaun and ANOTHER injury prone player in Corey Maggette is just ridiculous. 

and Don't try to tell me I haven't seen him play when he is my favourite player, lol. I have KTLA, you *****es.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

vigilante said:


> I don't think there is a more overrated prospect than Shaun Livingston on these boards.
> 
> You may think the trade is unfair, but to say "this is the most ridiculous trade proposal i have ever seen" and such is actually insane. Shaun Livingston has proven NEXT TO NOTHING in this league - and to say that the #1 pick a wonderful role player like Morris Peterson isn't even close to being worth Shaun and ANOTHER injury prone player in Corey Maggette is just ridiculous.


Says the Raptor fan(s) proposing trades to get him to TOR. :laugh:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

vigilante said:


> I don't think there is a more overrated prospect than Shaun Livingston on these boards.
> 
> You may think the trade is unfair, but to say "this is the most ridiculous trade proposal i have ever seen" and such is actually insane. Shaun Livingston has proven NEXT TO NOTHING in this league - and to say that the #1 pick a wonderful role player like Morris Peterson isn't even close to being worth Shaun and ANOTHER injury prone player in Corey Maggette is just ridiculous.
> 
> and Don't try to tell me I haven't seen him play when he is my favourite player, lol. I have KTLA, you *****es.


Well if Livingston & Maggette are so crappy & unreliable... Why would you even want them for an all-star caliber player like Morris Peterson & whatever legend gets drafted #1 this year? Clipper fans didn't bring up this trade idea, Toronto fans did.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

vigilante said:


> I don't think there is a more overrated prospect than Shaun Livingston on these boards.
> 
> You may think the trade is unfair, but to say "this is the most ridiculous trade proposal i have ever seen" and such is actually insane. Shaun Livingston has proven NEXT TO NOTHING in this league - and to say that the #1 pick a wonderful role player like Morris Peterson isn't even close to being worth Shaun and ANOTHER injury prone player in Corey Maggette is just ridiculous.
> 
> and Don't try to tell me I haven't seen him play when he is my favourite player, lol. I have KTLA, you *****es.


Livingston is 21, so it's stupid to say that he is tradable just because he hasn't yet proven anything in the league. That statement is also incorrect. He averaged 7.5, 5, and 5 in 28 minutes during his first postseason. He's already showing signs of the versatility that is expected of him in the future. 

When people who are not Clippers fans, like me, are coming in here and saying why it makes zero sense for the Clippers (like I did in my earlier post), it might be a good clue that it is much worse than you see it. Post it in the Free Agents and Trades section and see what sort of response it gets.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im not saying that livingston is for sure going to be a superstar. Were going by what baylor and dunleavvy say in the press, and what reports say they feel about livvy. And all signs point to them thinking of him as a future superstar. And bottom line is if they reject boston who says give us livvy and mags, for someone like pierce, theres no way that the clippers go ahead and pull the trigger for mo peterson and one of the worst number one pick in years (due to the weakness of top 5).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

vigilante said:


> I don't think there is a more overrated prospect than Shaun Livingston on these boards.
> 
> You may think the trade is unfair, but to say "this is the most ridiculous trade proposal i have ever seen" and such is actually insane. Shaun Livingston has proven NEXT TO NOTHING in this league - and to say that the #1 pick a wonderful role player like Morris Peterson isn't even close to being worth Shaun and ANOTHER injury prone player in Corey Maggette is just ridiculous.
> 
> and Don't try to tell me I haven't seen him play when he is my favourite player, lol. I have KTLA, you *****es.


that's so funny, he's so overrated but yet you still want to make a trade for him :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

vigilante said:


> I don't think there is a more overrated prospect than Shaun Livingston on these boards.
> 
> You may think the trade is unfair, but to say "this is the most ridiculous trade proposal i have ever seen" and such is actually insane. Shaun Livingston has proven NEXT TO NOTHING in this league - and to say that the #1 pick a wonderful role player like Morris Peterson isn't even close to being worth Shaun and ANOTHER injury prone player in Corey Maggette is just ridiculous.
> 
> and Don't try to tell me I haven't seen him play when he is my favourite player, lol. I have KTLA, you *****es.


Ok, let me break it down, step by step.

Livingston >>>> #1. Why the hell would the Clippers need Aldridge, Thomas or Bargnani? Just plain stupid, I'd prefer taking Powe in round 2 over Aldridge either way.

Maggette > Peterson. 9 Minutes less playing time and Maggs is outscoring, outrebounding, slightly less dimes, less steals, and better fg%.

Quinton Ross + Zeljko Rebraca >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 100 Matt Bonners. Ross is pretty damn hard to get, considering his cheap deal.


And, here's a better counter offer:

#1 for Walter McCarty . . . Waltah is a vet, you can have Vin to if u want.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> can't come down on him too hard though. i proposed a trade idea a while back that may have seemed a little biased.
> 
> maggette+1st round pick for josh smith. or maggette+mobley=josh smith.
> 
> basically i wanted to get josh smith for maggette. which i think is more fair than the trade proposed by the poster.


I thought that trade was bad. But not as bad as this one.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Vigilante:

Leave our board


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> I thought that trade was bad. But not as bad as this one.


a little confused by your wording. which is more unfair?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Check my recent post. Am I right, wrong, etc?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> a little confused by your wording. which is more unfair?


My fault.

I thought this Livingston trade was much more unfair.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

vigilante said:


> I don't think there is a more overrated prospect than Shaun Livingston on these boards.
> 
> I love Livingston and when it's all said and done I think he will be one of the greatest point guards to ever play the game..
> 
> .


so which one is it vigilante?

the second quote is from another thread... here...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=276713


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

by the way noble. i agree with you. don't know what that's worth though. i am probably the most biased clipper fan in the world. i am one of those "only-trade-livy-for-wade/james" people.

give it about two years, and most people are going to agree with me.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes, I think Livingston is the most overrated prospect on these boards, and yes I do think he could potentially become one of the better point guards to ever play the game.

Whats the problem? He's overrated on these boards, but I still love him.. So I fail to see how those statements contradict each other.

And after reviewing this trade over and over again - I realized that the Raptors just don't have the right pieces that appeal to the Clippers. The Raptors most valuable pieces don't really fit with the Clippers. 

My cousin gave me this idea, and because Livingston is my favourite player, I think I took a little too much from what he said.. But I now realize Livingston to the Raptors is next to an impossibility...

BUT, I still think the Clippers would do the trade that was discussed on the Raptors and General board which was #1, Charlie Villanueva, and Mike James for Shaun Livingston.. And I still would trade Livingston for 10-15 players in this league at the very least. I find it funny when people say they wouldn't trade Livingston for anyone but LeBron and Wade.

Livingston is VERY intriguing prospect with an enormous amount of potential.. but he hasn't improved as much as I would like to see him improve from year 1 to year 2, and he hasn't put on much weight either. So as much potential as he has, he could definitly still be a bust (not im my opinion, but the possibility is definitly there).. so while his value is higher than most players of his calibre.. I don't really think he is as untouchable as you guys are making it out to be - maybe to the Raptors, though.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Yes, I think Livingston is the most overrated prospect on these boards, and yes I do think he could potentially become one of the better point guards to ever play the game.
> 
> Whats the problem? He's overrated on these boards, but I still love him.. So I fail to see how those statements contradict each other.
> 
> ...


u say there's 10-15 players you would deal for livingston and morris peterson definitely isnt one of them cuz that was a ****ing gross deal you came up with. he's not even top 50 i would say. this new one with cv + 1st + mike james for JUST livingston i would actually do if i was management, not just consider. clipper fans, flame me if u want, but that is quite a package. but i highly doubt that raptors would ever give up so much. its a pipe dream.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I feel for you Vigilante. After seeing the response to your trade proposal, i'm afraid to give one of my own!

But would you guys take Darius Miles & the number 30 & 31 picks for your choice of Magette or Mobley?

you'd get a talented head case that was actually good and happy as a clipper, some draft picks to package to move up or to use on Europeon prospects in exchange for some of your depth at shooting guard.

We'd get rid of Miles and would get a veteran for Webster to learn from.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I feel for you Vigilante. After seeing the response to your trade proposal, i'm afraid to give one of my own!
> 
> But would you guys take Darius Miles & the number 30 & 31 picks for your choice of Magette or Mobley?
> 
> ...


Nah, yours is much more even...but still, not what the Clippers want. They need pieces that can compliment the inside game of Elton Brand. If it's between Miles and Maggette I'd definitely rather have Maggs. They can get more for him, or they'll just keep him. The two picks would be nice, but the Clippers are already two deep at every position (assuming they resign Vladi and Korolev comes over) and already have the #34 pick, so those rookies wouldn't be playing anytime in the near future.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I feel for you Vigilante. After seeing the response to your trade proposal, i'm afraid to give one of my own!
> 
> But would you guys take Darius Miles & the number 30 & 31 picks for your choice of Magette or Mobley?
> 
> ...


I'd trade Mobley for expiring contracts or picks, he was still playing pretty well until he hurt his hand late in the season, but to me he just doesn't seem to be filling the role we'd hoped for when he got signed. He can probably do better somewhere else where the offense isn't so slow.

Maggette would take a little more though, i don't think picks will do it. Unlike many people's assumption, the Clippers are still in a great position if they just keep Maggette and allow him to continue to develop. Off the bench or in the starting line up, he still will be the #2 scorer almost every night.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

jajajaj cmon guys, calm down!!!
jajaja yeah i think its a very even trade....although if given the circumstances i would prefer having a 
shooter, than Livingston...but an established shooter/scorer....then again eh wont happen
SO Go Shawn and the Clippers O7!!!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Livvy showed huge improvements at the end of the season and in the playoffs. There is NO way I want to give up our future starting PG. Whats the point of drafting a high school kid if you are gonna trade him in a few years? These high schoolers need time to develop and Livy is gonna have a breakout season next year. So hang tight and we will be reaping the rewards.
Lets not forget, Livy has had some bad luck with injuries in his rookie season and the beginning of year 2. This kid is special and he is gonna be a CLipper for a long time.


----------

